# Mixing MOP and SOP potash granules



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

I plan on putting down pre-emergent soon and also need to add potassium on my lawn. I have a bag of dimension which has 7% of muriate of potash (MOP), but I'll need more K. I can only find 0-0-50, sulfate of potash (SOP) locally. My question is can I mix MOP & SOP granule in the same application or should I apply them separately?


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

@Lawn Whisperer it all depends upon the particle sizes and densities of the two products you've got. Personally, I wouldn't want my dimension distribution to be off, so I'd do them separately to be on the safe side. Plus you'd have to run some additional calculations to figure out how much dimension each area is getting even if the product is mixed perfectly. Would it be the end of the world? No, but if you've got the time, do them separately.


----------



## VALawnNoob (Jun 9, 2020)

If you didn't have dimension already, I would have recommended this that I posted in the Deals forum:

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=189&start=960



It can be found for like $10 or less in our DMV area and gives you the 0-0-7 along w/ pre-em properties. This is amazing value to cover 20k sq ft!


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

@mowww You've convinced me that Dimension should be applied separately for an even distribution. I was trying to take a shortcut that's not worth the risk.
@VALawnNoob Thank you for sharing this deal for the DC,MD,VA (DMV) area. I'll keep this in mind for next year.


----------



## VALawnNoob (Jun 9, 2020)

Lawn Whisperer said:


> @VALawnNoob Thank you for sharing this deal for the DC,MD,VA (DMV) area. I'll keep this in mind for next year.


You likely won't find this deal again - at least at Lowes. They are moving on from Sunniland and going with Lesco so this is the reason why they are dumping the Sunniland (TurfGro) stock. If you can find stock locally, you may want to buy now and hold till next season (assuming you can store it conveniently and properly).


----------

